# Balintawak Eskrima ~ Cebu City, Philippines



## eskrima_balintawak (Apr 3, 2005)

Eskrima Balintawak, Cebu City

 Hello, everyone! We are students of manoy Nick Elizar of Cebu City, Philippines. We would like to invite you to our info profile at the above link.  We hope you'll find the articles informative.  We have also posted some photos.  Thank you for giving us the chance to share with you our group's history.  We would be more than happy to answer any questions that you have.  Again, Salamat kaayo!!!





 (manong Roland Dantes & manong Nick Elizar, both flanked by Neil and Norman Elizar at Fort San Pedro, Cebu City, Philippines)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, thanks for joining Martial Talk. 

The link provided says that Manong Elizar trained with  Jose Villasin and Teofilo Velez. Just curious if there as time spent with one more than the other? Both good men to learn from.

Thank you


----------



## eskrima_balintawak (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks! Noy Nick Elizar received most of his training from Manong Teofilo Velez.


----------

